# Platinum Bronze Metallic Touch-up Paint



## jmatz (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, even though Platinum Bronze Metallic has been an available color for several 2007 models for an entire year (including my 07 X3), BMW dealerships and BMWNA have told me that the color does not exist in their parts inventory.

Not sure why this is, but I need to touch up some rock dings (chipped paint) right away.

So if I order from a third party who custom-mixes the paint (code A53 for platinum bronze), is that a reliable source and will it match as well as if BMW was providing the paint? I'm looking at www.automotivetouchup.com, and they seem to be able to mix it.

I'm new to this so maybe shouldn't be surprised that this is the case.

I've already ordered a Langka paint chip repair kit and Griot's set of three machine polishes, so I'm prepared to test both on the chips, but don't have the main ingredient - the paint !

JM


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

go to a auto paint supplier store (look in phone book) and ask them to make some touch up paint for you. give the code and they will make in a single stage form. try to get litle as possible, such as 6 oz.. touch up w/one end of papertowel twisted to a point, a brush will just make a mess. let dry. i'm not sure how the chip repair kit works, so several touch-ups may be needed to fill the chips.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

fyi, i just look in on my paint compture and that color does not show up. so i check in my paint catalog, and found that that color was not available at time of print. traslation, you may have to wait next year to get from any one. you still can try the store. ask if they have a color matching camera, they still might be able to get something close. if not, sorry. it sucks to be you right now.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry for so many post. i went to my online supplier(ppg). and look up the color there i was able to find it, but only in base coat formula only. so i'm not sure if the camera will be any good. for some reason they can't detect pearls in paint, which your's has. and you don't want base coat for touch-up, that is only a flat color and requires clear for it to shine. once agian, sorry.


----------



## jmatz (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm... I got a local paint / body shop to mix some up to match (code A53, which I got from BMWNA), but there was no discussion on whether it is a "flat color" or "base coat" or if it had any pearls. So would I need some clear coat on top of it once I get the touch-up flush with the surrounding paint?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Depends on the size and depth of the chip. If there's enough space to put one or two drops of clear coat, yes, that would be nice to have, so that after polishing/compounding it, you can achieve the same gloss as the surrounding paint.

But it's not the end of the world if you don't apply clear coat. It'll hardly be noticed. 

Again, it depends on the degree of OCD you are suffering from.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

base coat is flat in color when applied, the clear gives it shine,the only way i can mix it is with an online formula useing base, we don't use single stage products so i can't mix it that way. the touch up is usually enameale paint that will rubb off over time when waxing, the clear keeps that from happing. you can not buy base/ clear touch up, because clear has a hardener in it and would dry up in the bottle. and most non-silver colors have pearls in them, pearls are not limited to white pearls cars also know as tri coat. and there are verious different color pearls, red, blue, purple, blue green, green,white, and silver. here is the ppg online formula for the base coat.
dmd 1680-fine aluminum silver
dmd1681-med. aluminum silver
dmd 1683-black
pearl 93- gold pearl
dmd 646-weak white
pearl 95- white pearl
dmd1675-blue(red-shade)
dmd1689-clear base (binder)

you see this is what i do every day to make a color, and the paint camera's can't detect the pearls in the color. we don't think it is important to you so we don't tell that pearls are in the color. after all it's just met. right


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

RE: Platinum Bronze - I wanted to order some caps for my front bumper drilled holes and the makers don't produce this color either. Whassup with that???


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i would expect it to be released next year. you can take it to a body shop and let them find a color that is a close match and let them tint it to match


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

that sounds like big money - I know custom color matched plugs form front bumper plate holes are $124. Too much!


----------

